

Munich, Germany going back to Windows - Roritharr
http://www.neowin.net/news/munich-germany-realizes-that-deploying-linux-was-a-disaster-going-back-to-windows

======
pizzapill
This article is extremely misleading and false. They are in the process of
putting a expert commission in place that would give a opinion on migrating
back to windows or not. Not even this expert commission is in place now. The
original article in German states exactly this.

From what I gathered from German news the last couple of years is the
following: The mayor Dieter Reiter is very Pro-Microsoft, so is his second in
command. The levels below that are happy with Linux or want to deal with the
whole issue rationally. Many employees are not happy with Linux, but its not
clear to which extend. IT is very happy with Linux, but they would need around
20% more staff.

Although Microsoft claims otherwise the migration to Linux hasn't cost the
city a dime more. They'll save a lot of money in the future and were able to
give a lot of engineering effort back to the community. In the long run its
way cheaper than a Microsoft solution.

Full Disclosure: I'm a avid Linux user myself, but I'm not sure if its the
right OS for administrative work. Especially since everybody still uses MS
Office formats.

------
froh42
That article is from Aug 2014 and it seemed to be kind of a red herring at the
time.

However there are several factions (pro- and anti-Microsoft) at work and only
time will tell what happens.

------
higherpurpose
> Issues arose when the Linux OS users tried to work with those outside the
> city and they were unable to share files easily with those on other
> applications.

Hmm...I wonder why that is. Oh wait, I know - because they are all using
proprietary formats from Microsoft, and Microsoft makes sure to modify even
the almost-standards they have with each new iteration just to break previous
compatibility with other apps.

So how do you treat such an abusive company that does it best to abuse you and
keep world governments _hostage_ to its software? Why you go back to it and
give it even more money, of course! What else _could_ be the solution? A
national enforcement of open formats to ensure everything is nice and
compatible? No, that's just crazy talk. Decades-old beholding to a single
monopolistic company sounds so much easier...just embrace it.

